# One final question



## brandon45 (Apr 4, 2008)

I am going to purchase a ready to hunt package from huntersfriend tomorrow I am going into outdoorworld to get measured for draw length and wieght and they will have the fred bear lights out for me to try if I like it alot I will get that but I want to know(yes, I understand everyones different) but if you were to pick btwn the PSE Stinger, The Diamond Rapture, The Fred Bear Lights Out, and the Parker Wildfire XP what would you pick???

(Im going to start by hunting hogs)


----------



## brandon45 (Apr 4, 2008)

I now got it down to the lights out and wildfire what's the verdict?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Parker. I sure like mine.

But then, it has to be what you want.

huntin1


----------



## brandon45 (Apr 4, 2008)

I would love nothing more than to shoot both but I only have the opportunity to try the lights out and I'm not completely sold


----------



## cabowhunter (Apr 18, 2008)

The Fred Bear Lights Out...IMO


----------



## brownitsdown33 (Jun 6, 2008)

HEY! im in that same perdicament right now but instead of the wildfire i was thinking of the parker trailblazer or fred bear lightsout. the bear had a nice smooth release on it and I felt comfortable with it


----------



## randy806 (Feb 10, 2006)

I shoot a Trailblazer and am very happy with it.


----------

